# have i been ripped off?



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ive just revieved my order of peptides, i bought 5 x 5mg mod grf 1-29 and 6 x 5mg vials of ghrp-2 but the modgrf vials only have half the ammount in the vials compared to the ghrp2, does anybody on here know if they should be the same or is it just because the modgrf weighs more than the ghrp2? Any advice is much appreciated. Both vials say 5mg.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I always thought MOD came in 2mg vials.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Most do but the place i ordered mine come in 5mg, am i ok to post up the site i orderd from?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it depends on if they sell illegal stuff as well. IF it does just use initials


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

When I've ordered before 5mg ghrp6 and 2mg mgf its always looked like half the amount rather. Than 1/4 of the amount! I'd send a email and ask them


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Will do thanks, as far as i know they only sell peptides, the company i ordered from is labpe


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never seen Mod grf in 5mg vials TBH, I'd say they were 2mg vials


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

I use Mod GRF (1-29) and it comes in 2mg and GHRP-2 which is 5mg. I've not seen Mod GRF (1-29) 5mg, maybe its 2mg you have thus why it looks less than the GHRP 2, I mean my vials are the same size just the quantity it smaller in the Mod GRL (1-29).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just because a powder in one vial looks more or weighs more does not mean it is the same than another type of peptide with the same dose......not everything is equal when looking at powder


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Labpe are a decent Peptide company, had a bit of skin irritation from them, so used Cetirizine which helped alot.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Labpe are a decent Peptide company, had a bit of skin irritation from them, so used Cetirizine which helped alot.


in my opinion if you need to take a product to overcome a side effect that is not common with peptides then the supplier would be suspect


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Labpe are a decent Peptide company, had a bit of skin irritation from them, so used Cetirizine which helped alot.


Why would a certain brand cause this though mate? I'd be alarmed... That's like me saying, i'm currently using 'Steve's UG Lab Test Enanthate'... same as phama test only my feet turn blue after each jab :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Why would a certain brand cause this though mate? I'd be alarmed... That's like me saying, i'm currently using 'Steve's UG Lab Test Enanthate'... same as phama test only my feet turn blue after each jab :lol:


Dunno mate, there's a few posts on Dat about this though.

When I used Toms Peps, got no irritation at all. Maybe it all comes down to purity?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Why would a certain brand cause this though mate? I'd be alarmed... That's like me saying, i'm currently using '*Steve's UG Lab* Test Enanthate'... same as phama test only my feet turn blue after each jab :lol:


Not heard of this lab before mate, maybe worth posting some pics up


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> just because a powder in one vial looks more or weighs more does not mean it is the same than another type of peptide with the same dose......not everything is equal when looking at powder


Echo this, my PGE-1 comes in 10mg vials and is no more than a slight stain in the vial....


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t157/jubby1/20121001_165710.jpg

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t157/jubby1/20121001_165725.jpg


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

chill and check their site mate. Their mod-grf is 2mg vials


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Dunno mate, there's a few posts on Dat about this though.
> 
> When I used Toms Peps, got no irritation at all. Maybe it all comes down to purity?


It could've been what you reconstituted the peps with that caused the irritation


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

lumpo said:


> chill and check their site mate. Their mod-grf is 2mg vials


Labpe? It lists mod grf @ 5mg vials, it also says 5mg on the vials, i cannot get to a computer atm but will try and put up some pics, i am quite new to peps so was just wanting to make sure i had not been ripped off but more importantly i am wanting to ensure i get the correct dosage.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

lumpo said:


> chill and check their site mate. Their mod-grf is 2mg vials


Their mod grf is advertised on their site in 5mg vials, the main reason i want to know is so i get my dosing right


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

you're looking at a different labpe site than me then. Did you get a purity cert with them? IMO and take it with a pinch of salt cos I know she-ite about peps but they dont look right... crappy labels etc


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

they also still reference MOD grf on their website as CJC1295 no dac


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I started buying my mod in 5mg. its out there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dbaird said:


> I started buying my mod in 5mg. its out there.


it is out there but the life of MOD GRF is shorter than GHRP's (i think IPAM is the same) hence the reason it was in 2mg vials to start with so make sure you use it, i will dig out the half life later


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

So looking at the pics what to you guys think? I just dont want to be underdosing thats all


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it is out there but the life of MOD GRF is shorter than GHRP's (i think IPAM is the same) hence the reason it was in 2mg vials to start with so make sure you use it, i will dig out the half life later


I might be wrong here ghrp2 and 6 full potency up to 6 weeks reconstituted, mod grf 4 weeks..


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

My mod grf 1-29 from Labpe is 2mg vials....


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> My mod grf 1-29 from Labpe is 2mg vials....


Have you got a link mate? Where im looking they are still listed at 5mg


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Have you got a link mate? Where im looking they are still listed at 5mg


http://www.labpe.com/cjc1295-without-dac-2mg-p-199.html?zenid=681cbcce267086b01ec40d89b34e9330


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> My mod grf 1-29 from Labpe is 2mg vials....


Here's the 5mg vials

http://www.labpe.com/modified-grf-129-5mg-p-330.html


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> http://www.labpe.com/cjc1295-without-dac-2mg-p-199.html?zenid=681cbcce267086b01ec40d89b34e9330


Thanks mate but thats cjc1295, i know its pretty much the same but they have modified grf 1-29 listed with 5mg vials and thats what i ordered, they are showing out of stock now though.


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Here's the 5mg vials
> 
> http://www.labpe.com/modified-grf-129-5mg-p-330.html


thats THE cheapest ive ever seen MOD especially at 5mg. are they reliable??


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kray said:


> thats THE cheapest ive ever seen MOD especially at 5mg. are they reliable??


They seem fine, i was just a bit unsure as the vials had a lot less in them that the ghrp, i emailed labpe and they told me that ut is due to the different fillers they use and assured me that they were 5mg, they are currently out of stock but have told me that they will have more in stock in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kray said:


> thats THE cheapest ive ever seen MOD especially at 5mg. are they reliable??


Try Southern Research, more expensive but much better.


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

anybody had any dealings with Peptides UK??


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes ive ordered from them before, there products are good, costermer service and delivery are great too


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

If you have ever seen a peptide vial without filler you will understand what a small amount of actual peptide is in a 2mg vial TBH you would send it back saying there is nothing in the vial


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Why would a certain brand cause this though mate? I'd be alarmed... That's like me saying, i'm currently using 'Steve's UG Lab Test Enanthate'... same as phama test only my feet turn blue after each jab :lol:


Ahhh yes the old smurfishm side effect I believe doing a handstand whilst injecting can overcome this


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

yeh 2mg is a tiny amount!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

dbaird said:


> yeh 2mg is a tiny amount!


Yea, prefer 'a gram'! :whistling:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Kray said:


> anybody had any dealings with Peptides UK??


Used them a few times, using their peps now. gtg. Better than labpe imo.


----------

